# Specialized Tarmac Mindset Headset



## rlmeskimen (Dec 16, 2007)

Afternoon,

I recently purchased a 2007 Tarmac Gerolsteiner S Works frame and fork combo. The frame and fork are beautiful but I am missing the lower bearing seal, upper bearing seal, headset cap and top seal. I am having difficulties contacting the seller and Specialized I am assuming because of the holidays.

I live in Okinawa and don't have good access to a Specialized dealer. Does anyone know if there is a compatible headset I can purchase online? Does anyone have a complete Tarmac Mindset Headset? Any bearing material (ceramic/steel) is fine. 

Any guidance and advice would be appreciated.


Ryan


----------



## rlmeskimen (Dec 16, 2007)

According to another post in the Classic Forum, it is Cane Creek Compatible. Can anyone agree or disagree? Thanks again.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The first link lists International Distributors/ subsidiaries that may be able to answer your question, the second is an exploded view of the headset (although it sounds like you know what you need). 

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCGlobalPages.jsp?pageName=intlSubs

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCGlobalPages.jsp?a=b&pageName=downloads&minisite=10029&language=US


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

rlmeskimen said:


> According to another post in the Classic Forum, it is Cane Creek Compatible. Can anyone agree or disagree? Thanks again.


I am pretty sure the 07 and 08 S-works bikes use a campy compatible head set. 'm using a Campy style top cap on my new S-works SL. As I wanted a lower stack height than the stock 20mm cone thing.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

It will take a cane creek standard if you pop out all the mindset parts. Those extra plastic seals don't do much but provide extra drag. I took them out and the bars rotated a lot easier.


----------



## rlmeskimen (Dec 16, 2007)

Spent some time on the phone with Cane Creek yesterday. After some measurements and conversation I found that indeed my frameset takes the Campy Compatible headsets and I do have the correct bearings and parts, except for the seals. Since I have it I am going to use it. I am missing the cap that goes under the 20mm Specialized carbon cone but I have a 3mm spacer that works perfect over the compression ring and under that cap to get the right tension on the headset. It leaves just enough gap to be annoying but close enough to get her on the road. I have my eye on a complete Campy Record headset on eBay that if I win will replace the parts I have now...but no hurry. As soon as my stem shows up I can put her together! 

I can't wait. Thanks for all the responses.

Ryan


----------

